# 12 Hours of Sebring Preview: First Major Challenge for the Audi R15 TDI



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Ingolstadt/Sebring – Now it’s serious: After tests in Spain and Italy, the first race looms for the new Audi R15 TDI. During the 12-hour race at Sebring (Florida, USA) on Saturday, March 21, the new diesel racing sportscar meets the competition from Acura/Honda, Peugeot and others.
* Full Story *


----------



## 16v (Aug 4, 1999)

*FV-QR*

can't believe it's been 10 years since I was at Sebring to see the R8R debut


----------

